

AngularJS and Password Managers: Can’t we all just get along? - anorborg
http://code.realcrowd.com/angularjs-and-password-managers-cant-we-all-just-get-along/

======
welder
Something similar happens with Backbone.js too. For example, try using
LastPass on this Javascript app:

[https://wakati.me](https://wakati.me)

The event handler captures the form submit and then posts using AJAX. Lastpass
probably thinks the request was canceled by some Javascript validation because
it never asks to remember your password.

~~~
anorborg
I'm unfamilar with Backbone.js's implementation, but AngularJS checks to see
if the current browser supports the new html5 "input" event. If it does, that
is the event it listens on. The plugins however don't necessarily fire this
event, instead using the older "change" event. It could be similar to that.

